# SquirrelMail  (SM) Shared Calendar Plugin



## byrnejb (Apr 19, 2022)

FreeBSD-13.0p7

apache24-2.4.53_1

squirrelmail-php81-20211024
squirrelmail-compatibility-plugin-php81-2.0.16_1
squirrelmail-calendar_file_backend-plugin-php81-1.0_3
squirrelmail-shared_calendars-plugin-php81-2.0.1_3

Problem.  When a user logs in to SM there is no calendar displayed on the web page.  Nor is there any calendar administration option display for users listed as administrators in shared_calendars/data/config.php.  SM itself runs without other evident problems.

I have a different host running an earlier version of SM with shared_calendars which works.  I am trying to migrate off that system becuse it runs PHP73.  However, the config.php.sample file is identical to that provided by the PHP81 version.  The actual config.php file differs from the sample only in the list of administrators names.

I can find nothing in the Apache logs that indicate any problem.


----------

